# PWM con visual basic??



## sergio_ie (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola todos soy nuevo en este foro y estoy trabajando con visual basic 6 y necesito manejar por el puerto paralelo un señal cuadrada y modular el ancho de banda PWM. Estoy tratando de evitar de poner un PIC. Se como trabajar con el puerto paralelo pero no se como lograr esta onda en la salida.
Si alguien sabe como y me lo dice se lo agradeceria mucho!!!!
Gracias
!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ars (Ago 21, 2007)

utiliza un reloj que pone en 1 y 0 alternadamente y el ancho del pulso es la variable que vos modifiques


----------



## sergio_ie (Ago 22, 2007)

como es el código de este reloj?? es un comando de visual o ua funcion me das alguna otra pista para poder utilizarlo..........un ejemplo me serviria como base!!!!
gracias por tu respuesta!!!!


----------



## sergio_ie (Ago 22, 2007)

ars dijo:
			
		

> utiliza un reloj que pone en 1 y 0 alternadamente y el ancho del pulso es la variable que vos modifiques



como utilizo este reloj que me decis?


----------



## agustinmista (Oct 25, 2007)

Mira, no tengo el VB en esta maquina, pero era algo parecido lo que yo hice para hacer destellar un led a diferentes velocidades.
 Primero debes poner 2 Timer y una barra de desplazamiento  horizontal(para controlar la velocidad)

Private sub Form1_load
timer1.enabled = true
timer2.enabled = false

Private sub Timer1_timer
Out %H378, 1                  ´pone la salida en alto, en mi caso lo use con el puerto paralelo y inpout.dll
timer1.enabled = false     ´desactiva el primer timer
Timer2.enabled = true      ´activa el segundo timer

Private sub Timer2_timer
Out %H378, 0                   ´pone en bajo la salida
Timer1.enabled = true      ´ Invierte lo anterior
Timer2.enabled = false

Private sub Hscroll1_change
Timer1.interval = Hscroll1.value    ´setea la velocidad de los pulsos
Timer2.interval = Hscroll1.value


Espero que sea lo que buscabas.
Cualquier error me corrijen, no soy experto en programacion  

Saludos, Agustin


----------



## Shugo2 (May 22, 2008)

yo tengo una situacion así, me gustaría controlar un motor CC por el conector DB25 y cm dices controlar la velocidad con una scrollbar en visual basic, pero el prblema es que no se muy bien como hacerlo para que por ejempli cuando envie señal por el pin D0 de datos, el ancho de pulso de esta señal varie para controlar la velocidad del motor, a ver si me podeis ayudar gracias


----------

